# Transplanting From Smart Pots...



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 2, 2013)

How do YOU transplant from smaller Smart Pots into larger Smart Pots?

I googled the subject, and here are the methods I found:

1. Fill the larger Smart Pot with soil (leave room for the smaller Smart Pot) and insert the smaller Smart Pot intact; the roots will grow through the smaller Smart Pot into the larger Smart Pot.

OR

2. Roll down the sides of the smaller Smart Pot until you can remove the root ball, and insert the root ball into the soil-filled larger Smart Pot.

OR  

3. Carefully cut the smaller Smart Pot away from the root ball, and insert the root ball into the soil-filled larger Smart Pot.

Which method do you use?

Thanks.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Sep 2, 2013)

Method number one, but I just go straight to my 7gal smart pots from solo cups anymore.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2013)

I vote for option number 2 if you are taking votes.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

I have pulled a plant out of a one gallon smart pot and won't do that again.

I have cut the smart pots off, that is great, but expensive.... I haven't done Number 1... Which makes pretty good sense.  Now i just use one gallon plastic bags till they are sexed and the go straight in the smart pots and stay till harvest.


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't transplant from one Smart Pot to another. If I did, I would use option 2. Get them a little moist and the Smart Pots usually peel off easily, once you get them started. jmo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 3, 2013)

Why do you need to transplant? As long as you keep the plant watered and fed, the small smart pot will support her.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Reasons I don't like number two. 1. Damaging the root ends, I like to keep my plants as stress free as possible, with SP the roots tend to grab onto the sides of the pot, which is what their supposed to do, air root pruning. 2. You take a chance of disturbing the rootball greatly if it breaks apart while transplanting, again it all comes down to being as stress free as possible. 3. It's a mess, and a pain in the ***, for me anyway, I'm all about what's easiest.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 5, 2013)

*I veg in regular pots and xplant to Smartpots.  It makes transplanting much easier than going from Smartpot to Smartpot.  Hammy makes a good point about watering a bit before xplanting and the pots peel off easier but it's still a pain.  Their suggested method of making the roots grow through one pot into the other just seems wacky to me. 

:bong:*


----------

